# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Phần mềm >  Không Update được Avira Premium?

## quynhmai1893

khoảng 10 ngày nay mình không thể nào cập nhật được avira premium 9.0.0.446. dù mạng internet vẫn rất tốt, những chương trình khác thì cập nhật rất ok, nhưng avira thì luôn thông báo lỗi, dòng "transmitted" luôn "o kbytes", "remaining" cũng "o kbytes". các bạn có biết tại sao không? rất mong các bạn giúp đỡ, chân thành cảm ơn

----------


## dieulypretty

có thể mục avira antivir personal - free antivirus scheduler cua bạn bi disabled, để xứ lí bạn vào run gõ serveces.msc ở mục avira antivir personal - free antivirus scheduler, bạn chọn properties rồi chọn manual ở mục startup type bấm ok. kích chuột phải lên nó chọn start là xong. chúc bạn thành công​

----------

